
The Rise of the Chinese-American Right - 1PlayerOne
https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/07/chinese-american-right-new-generations-immigrants/
======
fzeroracer
I found this quote especially pertinent to the story overall.

> They worried that such a bill would direct government funding to less-
> established Asian groups.

They were not worried about the privacy aspects, but that others could get
aid. Essentially, a lot of what I'm seeing is an attempt to entrench their own
base at the cost of the other less fortunate minority groups. Which, well,
crabs-in-a-pot mentality never really ends up working out that well.

------
ThrowawayR2
Ought to be a wake up call to the progressives, particularly in SV and the
other tech hubs where are a lot of Asians. Expecting Asians to tolerate being
treated as second class citizens in affirmative action programs is a recipe
for disaster.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
But they are not second class citizens, they are completely over represented
in high paying jobs, elite schools and what not. This is mainly an argument to
make the playing field in a way which favors their style of culture (hardcore
work ethic, to the exclusion of balance) to even a higher degree. Look at
Asia, which is a supposed meritocracy when it comes to exams, a single exam
determines the entire life of a person for the most part, don't know about you
but to me that is not the type of country i want america to become.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> _This is mainly an argument to make the playing field in a way which favors
> their style of culture (hardcore work ethic, to the exclusion of balance) to
> even a higher degree._

Aren't progressives supposed to be in favor of diversity of cultures? Whether
they are or not, a hardcore work ethic is hardly what most Americans would
consider to be a problem.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
Only the good parts. I don't consider the extreme pressure Asian societies
place on young children to succeed to be a good thing.

------
1PlayerOne
It is perfectly right and just that these Chinese people are looking out for
their interest. That's democracy in action. The problem is that, IMHO, that
they just don't understand Donald Trump's agenda or the GOP's agenda. Since
Chinese people will always be out numbered in America, they will find out the
hard way when shit hits the fan...

